# Black Ruthenium powder



## Lino1406 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have collected about 10 ounces of same.
Anyone wants to buy?
Lino1406


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Lino1406. 
You are a chemist ?


----------



## Lou (Nov 4, 2007)

I may be interested, how much per gram? Of what purity is it?


----------

